# Yet Another



## ecto (Feb 12, 2012)

Just another new guy. Just lookin' to learn and listen. Been liftin' 2 and a half good and hard. Diet is on. I'm an Ecto for sure, but now that I'm 41, I can put on the weight in a hurry. And not the good kind. Have to lay low on carbs. Anywhooo....that's it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ecto* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Dath (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Look forward to seeing you in the forums


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM..


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## ecto (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the Welcomes.


----------



## Filessika (Feb 13, 2012)

hello,i'm new too.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## brazey (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## tedtest (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

